# AO 750-559 pfeift



## ausweger (14 Februar 2019)

Hallo Wago-Leute,

ich habe eine Schnittstellenkarte 750-559, 4-fach AO. Sobald die Stromversorgung ein ist, pfeift die Karte. So ähnlich, wie ein billiges Schaltnetzteil. Kenn jemand das Problem?

danke
w.


----------



## Mavorkit (15 Februar 2019)

Hi ausweger,

Hatte ich bisher noch nicht, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass da etwas nicht passt.
Macht die Karte das auch wenn nichts angeschlossen ist?
Wenn nicht ist vielleicht die Last von einem Verbraucher zu groß?

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ausweger (15 Februar 2019)

Servus Mavorkit,

das Pfeifen ist da - unabhängig, ob was angeschlossen ist oder nicht. Sobald die Stromversorgung eingeschalten ist, ist auch das Pfeifen da. Die "Pfeiffrequenz" liegt bei ca. 10-15 kHz, also gut im hörbaren Bereich. Ich konnte auch keinen Hinweis vom Hersteller finden, dass man die Schnittstelle nicht im Leerlauf betreiben darf oder irgendein definiertes Prozessabbild nötig ist.

Gruß
w.


----------



## KLM (19 Februar 2019)

Moin, mit oder ohne Last bzw. unabhängig vom Prozessabbild, das Pfeifen ist nicht normal. Ist nicht, wie bei billigen Netzteilen, die pfeifen, wenn man sie deutlich unterhalb der Nennlast betreibt. Ich glaub eher da hat die Elektronik was abbekommen. Je nach Alter und Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Du mit einer Überspannung (die 559 ist da etwas empfindlich) dran warst, würd ich sie reklamieren, wegschmeißen oder in einen Schrank einbauen, bei dem das Pfeifen nicht nervt. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass die Klemme/Känle sonst noch funktionieren?!


----------



## ausweger (20 Februar 2019)

Hallo KLM,

Danke für Deinen Beitrag. Die Elektronik hat nichts abbekommen. Das Modul funktioniert grundsätzlich und generiert die programmierte Spannung. Aber es pfeift, sobald die Versorgungsspannung eingeschalten ist. Also zu einem Zeitpunkt, wo die SPS noch kein Prozessabbild in das Modul geschrieben hat.

w.


----------



## ewilli (2 März 2019)

Hallo so eine hab ich auch bei mir.Sie ist im Sommer dann ausgefallen .Kann die interne Gleichspannung nicht mehr bereitstellen.....ich tippe :irgend ein Kondensator aber da Steht nix drauf??


----------



## ausweger (2 März 2019)

Servus ewilli, Danke für Deinen Hinweis. Wenn es tatsächlich an einem Kondensator liegt, dann wurde hier offensichtlich das Einsparungspotential auf Kosten der Kunden "übererfüllt".
w.


----------

